# Swollen face and neck..



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

August 17th my tongue swelled up no idea why or what caused it about 2 weeks later it happened again went to the ER they gave me a steroid shot and said either you need to see an allergy doctor or ENT, well my primary doctor sent me to a allergy doctor who at this point has no idea what's causing my tongue to swell up it comes and goes. So last night my neck was sore as if my glands were swollen and by time I went to bed my head down to the middle of my back was so sore to even lay down. I woke up Friday morning to my face and neck so swollen and my body just sore to the touch, I went to the ER they ran a EKG, blood work, did a ct scan. After being there from 10 am to after 5 finally got told it could be a gland might be blocked you need to see a ENT and sent me home. I seen an ENT almost 2 years ago probably because after the radiation pill my salivary glands in my cheeks were leaking what taste like salt but the ENT doctor said there was no stones or anything for him to take out so it either goes away or I live with it after almost a year of that it finally went away. Now I get a swollen tongue and my face and neck are swollen, I just don't know what to do other then call my primary on Monday to get a referral to see another ENT.

Any idea what would cause my body to be so sore that even laying down hurts? My head all the way down to the middle of my back underneath my under arms even my face was sore to touch it's just weird and going to the doctors and ER they make me feel as though I am making things up.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like you might have developed an allergy. I highly suggest allergy testing - Tongue swelling is something you need to take seriously.

Have your thyroid hormone levels been fairly consistent?

Prior to my Graves DX I was breaking out in hives - now post TT with stable thyroid levels most allergies have resolved.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I went to the allergy doctor over a week ago for the tongue issue he did the 70+ things on my back and I wasn't allergic to anything he said tongue is a hard thing if it was a medicine I was allergic to that it would of happened right away. He put me on prednisone for 5 days and centirzine. Issue with my tongue is like everything else with me it comes and goes, I go back to the allergy doctor on the 21st. I feel a little better today face and neck aren't so swollen and the soreness isn't as bad.

2 months ago my TSH was 0.06 my thyroid doctor said it was low so she switched my medicine to the pill with the dye which I cannot take because I swell up so I thought that was the reason for the tongue swelling I've been off that pill and back to the pill without the dye in it. I was taking 2 50 mcg one day and 1 1/2 pills the next then 2 then 1 1/2 but now I just take 1 1/2 pills I'm wondering if maybe I'm not getting enough Levothyroxine and that is what's causing the tongue swelling and now the face and neck swelling.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Does your doctor test anything other than TSH? If you are taking thyroid hormone replacement, you really should request they run Free T-4 and Free T-3 to determine the free and unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw. TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is a pituitary hormone.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you have two different issues going on.

1) You have been under-medicated/poorly medicated since your surgery, hence the swollen tongue and soreness. Both are classic hypo symptoms.

2) You likely have blocked salivary glands from RAI. I get is occasionally, too. Suck on sour candies and drink plenty of water. Some times alternating heat and ice can help.


----------

